# [SOLVED] Game lag after a few minutes



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi, all.. I'm new here..

I have a problem with my PC.. The problem started 2 weeks ago..
Games are run smooth for a few minutes, then it's become laggy.. My first thought it was a virus problem, but after I formatted the PC, it still laggy.. I tried to clean my PC, but the lag still there..

Here's my PC's spec :

OS : Windows 7 Ultimate (x64 - Service Pack 1 not installed)
VGA : ATi Radeon 3000
Proccessor : AMD Athlon x64
PSU : Not sure about it

This problem started after I tried to run Plants vs. Zombies.. Before I tried to run that game, all games run smooth without lags..

Sorry for my bad english.. Any help will be appreciated..:sad:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

Hello and Welcome!

Have you tried uninstalling that game, and then running your other games to see if maybe there is a problem with that game?

Happy Holidays! :snowman:


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

Yes I have, but it doesn't work.. It happens to every games in this PC..

Games tried so far :
-Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
-Counter-Strike Source

I also tried to scan my PC about viruses, and founded 1200 infections, but after I cleaned it, the lag still present.. And it's all in lowest setting..

Here's the complete system spec :

OS : Windows 7 Ultimate (it's 32-bit, not 64 bit)
VGA : ATi Radeon 3000 Series
Processor : AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+ 2.2 GHz
RAM : 1280 MB
PSU : Not sure about it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

check you got everything when cleaning the infections

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

for win 7 you should be running a min of 2g of ram preferably 4g

take the side off the case and look at the psu label for

make
model
wattage


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

Everything is clean, I already did a Full Scan and 1-Click Maintenance.. No virus detected anymore..

Last Virus Detected :
-Rootkit.TDSS.v2
-Malware.Virut
-Trojan-PSW.Generic

Yet before this problem exist, games were running smoothly, even the RAM was only 1.2GB.. So the RAM isn't a problem..

I will check it later.. Too risky if my brother see me open this PC's case..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

these days infections can be hidden that well it takes an expert to find them 

run the check and see what securiy sees


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

Yes, I already scanning all harddrives and systems, no virus found.. But what weird is, this problem started after I tried to run Plants vs. Zombies, yet it failed to run.. And viruses usually disappeared after formatting right ? But this problem might be not a virus, because I tried to format the computer, and the lag still exist.. This what make me confused..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

have you tried a windows restore point to before you tried to run the game


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

yes i have, but the lag still exist until now.. :sad:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

what does the bios list for 12v line volts and cpu temp

it sounds like the game was coincidence and not the cause


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

What are you scanning the computer with? (Please don't say Windows Defender! Please don't say Windows Defender! Please don't say Windows Defender! Please don't say Windows Defender!)

Use THIS! PREVX, it will show anything that is there. You have to pay for it to remove things, but it will tell you if it is there or not...


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

dai said:


> what does the bios list for 12v line volts and cpu temp
> 
> it sounds like the game was coincidence and not the cause


I still not checked it..
And games that I tested aren't laggy before.. :sad:



Sven2157 said:


> What are you scanning the computer with? (Please don't say Windows Defender! Please don't say Windows Defender! Please don't say Windows Defender! Please don't say Windows Defender!)
> 
> Use THIS! PREVX, it will show anything that is there. You have to pay for it to remove things, but it will tell you if it is there or not...


I used PCToos Internet Security 2012.. It's trusted and efficient.. Before this problem exist, no serious malware problem found.. And it have been licensed, so I can remove the suspicious things..
Before I used PIS 2012, I used PREVX, 1 year before this problem exist.. :sad:


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

This morning, I told my brother in Surabaya about this problem..
He said that he ever have a problem like this.. He said that this problem was caused by a broken RAM..

He recommend me to :
1. Change my RAM into a newer one
2. Re-install OS

Should I follow his instruction ? Please answer..
And thanks for all your help..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

still waiting for the psu details

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

I will upload it as soon as possible..

How to use it? I already check the website but I don't understand to use the software..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

down load the iso

burn as a iso

then boot the computer from the disk

The Official ImgBurn Website


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

All right then, I'll try it..
Thanks for your help..


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

I already checked the PSU. 

Model : Power-ON
Wattage : 350W
AC Input : 220/110VAC 50/60 Hz 2/4A
Fuse Pating : F5A 250VAC
DC : +3.5V +5V +12V -5V -12V +5VSB
Output : 14A 20A 10A 0.5A 0.5A 2A
Max : 350 Watt


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

what m/board do you have

the psu does not have enough output on the 12v line for agp it would be scratching to run pci


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

It's GeForce 6100, Dual slot DDR2..

What does it means ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

upgrade the psu 80+ 550w

if you are staying with what you have and not planning to upgrade the video this will suffice

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

Hmm.. I don't know about it.. It's a quite expensive (for me)..

Is it gonna compatible with my PC ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

any quality unit is going to be in that price range

google search for prices

corsair not the cx or gs units
seasonic
xfx


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

Ooh.. Alright then, I'll try that later.. Thanks for all your help, you're really helpful..


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

Solved - I only had to change my RAM.. Thanks for all of your help! But I have another problem that I don't know what is the problem.. I will make a new thread about this problem..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Game lag after a few minutes*

glad you have it sorted


----------

